
How (Not) to Run a Modern Society on Solar and Wind Power Alone - davesailer
http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2017/09/how-to-run-modern-society-on-solar-and-wind-powe.html
======
tony-allan
I would love to see a 100% renewable future for the planet but these issues
need to be addressed as part of any strategic plan.

The second article discusses the intriguing idea of match demand to supply.

[http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2017/09/how-to-run-the-
econom...](http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2017/09/how-to-run-the-economy-on-
the-weather.html)

